# Butler Show



## Howard Gordon (Jan 20, 2019)

Pre show open house at Howard's was well attended and offered some quality time spent with real friends. The drive from my place to the show hotel, after the party, was uneventful, although a couple of guys did get their hair wet!
The show offered a good variety of bikes and parts with some real nice stuff changing hands.  Attendance, vender and spectator, was down because of the weather forecast, but there was still plenty of stuff changing hands.  Next years date 1/19/2020.


----------



## Howard Gordon (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Howard Gordon (Jan 20, 2019)

Thank you to Jeff Rapp and his family for hosting another fun swap!!


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jan 20, 2019)

Too bad we're on the other coast, I would  have spent some money. Great stuff !


----------



## bike (Jan 20, 2019)

Thanks for the great pix!!!!!!!
I wish I made your open house and the show- maybe next year...


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 20, 2019)

Thanks for the pics! It looked like a great time! I think I’m in love with that women’s iver...wondering if the seller is a caber, or if it sold? Thanks guys.


----------



## dogdart (Jan 20, 2019)

A great time was had. Can't wait till next year


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 20, 2019)

ZE52414 said:


> Thanks for the pics! It looked like a great time! I think I’m in love with that women’s iver...wondering if the seller is a caber, or if it sold? Thanks guys.




Larkin Little is the owner, I don’t believe he sold it, very clean bike. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 20, 2019)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Larkin Little is the owner, I don’t believe he sold it, very clean bike.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Is he a caber? Jesse by Chance do you know what the price was? That thing is awfully pretty to not sell


----------



## jungleterry (Jan 20, 2019)

Thank you for the pictures . We got buried here in snow in north east Ohio . 12 inches and drifting .


----------



## sm2501 (Jan 21, 2019)

Thanks to Howard for putting on the open house at his "museum" and feeding all of us. His place is very cool and lots of eye candy to see. Thanks to the Rapps for putting on the event. Unfortunately the weather did not cooperate, but I was able to make some nice scores including a house painted Harley Motocyke, a Black Beauty in original paint, a Bluebird speedo cable, various head badges and other goodies. Well worth the trip.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 21, 2019)

Thanks again to @Howard Gordon for his hospitality and for opening up his collection to us. 
Thanks to Jeff Rapp as well for holding the swap and even taking a bicycle off my hands that I couldn't fit in my truck. 

I bought a few treasures that I'll post eventually once the snow melts but I think my very favorite object that I brought home is this New Departure Dragon bell, scarce model and perfect for my dragon inspired and decorated Viking. 

Happy to catch up with everyone that made it and those that didn't you were missed. Looking forward to next year.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jan 21, 2019)

Did they get a lot of snow? I was going to go! Next year!


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jan 22, 2019)

Who is the owner of the sears space liner   i have a buyer for it     bicycle heaven   bicycleheaven.org


----------



## Sven (Jan 22, 2019)

Great pix, thanks for sharing!


----------

